
Neo4j - yandrypozo
https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j
======
ChicagoDave
I've been using neo4j for my startup and there are so many benefits I can't
list them all. The Cypher language alone is worth using this database. When I
started implementing security for my app, I was shocked at how seamless a
graph database was for that particular problem, but everything I've done has
been a breeze. I don't think I'd ever have the same development experience
with any other database.

